# pictures from a car meet



## jeffie7 (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's some of the pictures I took today. 








































































Used a 18-55mm lens with a polarized filter.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 13, 2008)

The third one from the last is my favorite...  I love Z Cars and Goats, but they are no match for a beautiful girl... 

I was surprised to find one of those was an Infiniti.  I knew Nissan makes Infinitis, but I didn't know they had a Z-like car.  Very cool.

I always wanted an RX-8.  But as a Nismo guy that probably offends you.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jul 14, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> The third one from the last is my favorite...  I love Z Cars and Goats, but they are no match for a beautiful girl...
> 
> I was surprised to find one of those was an Infiniti.  I knew Nissan makes Infinitis, but I didn't know they had a Z-like car.  Very cool.
> 
> I always wanted an RX-8.  But as a Nismo guy that probably offends you.



RX8 is a great car, but it has a major issue that will keep me from owning one.

The car makes pretty low power, that's fine, but it gets very bad MPG that's not cool. low power = good mpg, high power = low mpg, low power + low mpg no thanks!

Infiniti is nothing more then Nissan, 

Nissan = Infiniti
Honda = Acura
Toyota = Lexus

I took a lot of pictures of that girl, however, I had bad lighting and was shooting at a low shutter speed, most pictures were ever so slightly blurred =(


----------



## SandShots (Jul 14, 2008)

good stuff, luv shooting automotive and motorsports.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 14, 2008)

jeffie7 said:


> RX8 is a great car, but it has a major issue that will keep me from owning one.
> 
> The car makes pretty low power, that's fine, but it gets very bad MPG that's not cool. low power = good mpg, high power = low mpg, low power + low mpg no thanks!



That's part of the rotary thing, I guess.  If you do hp/cubic liter, I bet the results are a LITTLE more in favor of the Mazda.  But in side-by-side comparison, it probably does underperforsm.  I just think they look cool, and I have a feeling they're fun to drive.  Truthfully, my ideal street racer would be an MR2, as I'm more about hugging curves and have always wanted a perfectly-balanced vehicle.  But they don't really compare to a 350...

And the girl... Just consider yourself lucky you got one shot.  As a critique of your subject, I like the little bit of belly she's showing.  Women around here don't really dress like that (too conservative, I guess), so be thankful!


----------



## jeffie7 (Jul 14, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> That's part of the rotary thing, I guess.  If you do hp/cubic liter, I bet the results are a LITTLE more in favor of the Mazda.



The smaller the motor, IMO the better the mpg should be. I use to get 35+ mpg with my old civics, the RX8 motor I'm guessing is around a 1.3L while it makes good power for it's size, it still leads the market for worst MPG in its class. AS WITH worst power its class, people will argue that it is a "special" car since it has the rotary motor, being that it's 2008 and fuel is 145 a barrel, I could care less if it's a cool design, bottom line, the car needs more power, or better mpg. at the very least a turbo should be on it.

MR2s are very nice cars, RX8 is a very nice car to drive.
350Z is pretty high on the rankings handling wise, just behind the S2000. Thankfully with very little work the 350Z is able to handle like a dream.

I do agree, size/power the rotaries are nice, but in the end an S2000 will spank the RX8 all over the place, even with the larger (more heavy) motor. =)


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 14, 2008)

jeffie7 said:


> The smaller the motor, IMO the better the mpg should be. I use to get 35+ mpg with my old civics, the RX8 motor I'm guessing is around a 1.3L while it makes good power for it's size, it still leads the market for worst MPG in its class. AS WITH worst power its class, people will argue that it is a "special" car since it has the rotary motor, being that it's 2008 and fuel is 145 a barrel, I could care less if it's a cool design, bottom line, the car needs more power, or better mpg. at the very least a turbo should be on it.
> 
> MR2s are very nice cars, RX8 is a very nice car to drive.
> 350Z is pretty high on the rankings handling wise, just behind the S2000. Thankfully with very little work the 350Z is able to handle like a dream.
> ...



I learned something from this post, so thanks.  Maybe RXs are a niche audience.  People get them to be different more than anything.  My friend had a late 80s RX-7, and had the motor balanced (I think he did, anyway).  It would turn something like 12 grand!  It was outrageous and FUN!

To get back to the photos, #9 seems a bit soft.  But the one of the close up of the rim/brake/tire is neat.  I love the amount of shine and detail on the wall of the tire, and how its so clean even the black rubber is shining!  That car must be spotless!  #11 is really cool, cause you get a feeling of motion blur with the thin depth of field, even though its standing still.  At least I think that's DOF blur.  I guess it could be photoshopped...


----------



## Local_Skater (Jul 14, 2008)

Rotary motor is only good for revving high. It makes good power, but isn't going to feel fast b/c it produces really low torque. Poor gas mileage doesn't help either. I felt that driving a 350 too. It as quick, but it didn't FEEL fast to me. I'm just used to Subarus though.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jul 14, 2008)

11 was done using photoshop, as with the one with the girl and the one with the guy giving the 2 fingers up.

I lens doesn't go very low F stop wise =( 

I agree with the tire, that's the first thing I noticed, turned out rather well.

RX8 does lack torque but torque isnt that big of a deal if you have some horse power to make up for the lack of torque, but in the RX8s case... nope, doesn't have that either. The car is just begging for a Turbo, I 'm a big fan of the older RX7s of any year, they make great auto x cars and when turboed they can be great drag cars.

stock for stock the RX8 really doesn't hang with anything else in its class.
I wonder how well they react to being modded, I know the RX8 has a problem with burning to the ground, not sure if that is because of heat issues or leaky fuel.  Just wondering how much power the stock rotaries can make, and also for how long. Most RX7s with a lot of power wouldn't last long, planing to rebuild was part of the fun.


----------



## photo4fun (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the blacked out Z.  I bet the GTO sounded great. Nice engine shot.  

My toy is a 93 turbo Miata. Adjustable coilover supension and sticky tires make it a blast to drive.  Though, I think I have upgraded or changed all but the transmission at this point.  Can still get decent mileage but, I have a daily car for that.

I like the RX7/LS1 swaps.  The chasis of the RX7 and 8 are nice.  

The Z engine is great.  Nissan seems to use that in everything.  Well balanced engine.

Jeremy


----------



## cszakolczai (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with all that was said, I think RX's are only fun if they have an LS1 in them. I know people love their rotary engines and the amount they can rev them, but you won't like them when they wear down the apex seals and start burning oil. I remember one day I pulled in an RX8 at work to do something on it, and all I remember from that experience was the big cloud of blue smoke exiting the exhaust pipe. Car had about 50K on the clock. 

I love the 350Z, its a great car, I wanted to pick one up at some point, but they are becoming a little bit over played. The VQ35DE is an amazing engine and I've only heard great things from people who have owned cars with the VQ35 in it. I own a Spec V now and as much as I love Nissan, they really didn't do to well with the QR25DE, the engine is ok, but I despise the stupid ECU, it is the dumbest thing in the world that constantly throws a check engine light, then clears it all on its own. And yes I run the codes and its the same thing every time. Its a Purge valve code. 

Next car... BMW M3, my dream car. 

Sorry for the rant, I just started typing and I typed to much...

Nice pictures by the way.  Can I request more of the GTO? I love those cars even though I hate GM's.  I would love to own one, but Gas Mileage> V8.


----------



## wmbeaver (Jul 21, 2008)

The only thing the RX8 needs is torque, and that's just a problem with all rotaries.  For it's engine size, it makes great power, but not much torque, that's why it's sluggish.  The RX8 has superb handling, and is an absolute blast to drive.
http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews..._audi_tt_2_0t_comparison_test/2007_mazda_rx_8

But for one, I am a Mazda fanboy, and two, this is a photography forum, that being said, I like the red color of the red turbo G35.  That's a HUGE strut bar on that GTO, also.


----------



## cszakolczai (Jul 21, 2008)

I love Mazda's as well, but I'd rather drive a new MS3 or MS6 compared to the RX8.  And yes that GTO looks really cool, I would love to see more of it.


----------



## reg (Jul 22, 2008)

I see a lot of really basic framing issues in these, just little bits here and there out of frame. A bit of a tire, a touch of the bottom of a bumper, the GTO grille has a bit chopped off, etc.

And there's a halo around the guy in the last photo, possible camera shake?

But I am happy to say that there aren't huge spots of white or black like in some photos, the exposure is right on in these.


----------

